

Show HN: 20 Most Important Java Programming Interview Questions - gradestack
http://gradestack.com/web/download/downloadGuide/3826

======
redmattred
Most people are reluctant to give up their email addresses without having a
good sense of what they will get out of it.

A little more social proof could really help this landing page.

\- Maybe share an example of one of the questions so I can get a sense of what
the contents are?

\- Who are the "java experts" who have contributed to these questions?

\- Do you have any testimonials from people who have been able to get a job
with the help of these questions?

